# I have a acre swamp in my sub-division= 1 Wild Hog down



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

We just moved from Philly to NE Georgia and rented a house in a sub-division we have around 3 acres 1/3 swamp, found lots of deer tracks I thought. About a month ago I was calling for coyotes at the edge of our detention pond on 1st series the brush along the other side started to shake threw up the AR and was dumb founded 2 wild hogs (30-50lb) came ripping out. Well did'nt shoot instead me and my friend looked at each other and said "PIGS WHAT THE %$#@" Now realize we where close to 100yds from the house and being the last col de sack in the developement, after us its woods and fields. Well to make a long story short I did get a 125lb Black Hairy Wild Hog a week later within 100 yds of the house. With all the rain past weeks have'nt seen or found any more tracks, but alot of damage and small evergreens uprooted and pushed down. Needless to say alot of interest in our sub-division. The ponds been full of water and creeks swollen.Still have not called in any Fox or Coyotes yet. Giving the Crows a going over!


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

Pigs when you least expect it that sure warents a WTF


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont care to eat much pork but I would shoot everyone I can get in the scope those things tear a place to shreds once they get started!!! Good Job on taking one!! They are becoming a major Problem Here in the State of Ms in Some areas and will kill and eat just about anything they can get their teeth on. there was a man that came up missing several years ago and the only thing they found was his foot in his boot where Hogs attacked and ate him!!


----------



## Makwa (Feb 28, 2010)

They always say.............never have a heart attack in a pig pen. LOL


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

The pigs are back, mainly at night there using the creek to travel sneaky piggies they make tracks in sand then go in creek walk a bit then out again. Getting more and more yote sign I really think there's a Den in all the piled up timber, just off my property line!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Pigs are tricky because they are supreme survivors. Michigan quickly realized this, and so began with deer hunters asked to shoot any feral pig on sight. Then Michigan expanded this swiftly to any small game licensed hunter allowed to hunt feral pigs. Feral Pigs are no joke since we've seen what happened in Texas. We, Michigan Hunters, will not let this same Texas scenario to occur in Michigan, if we can help it from happening. Michigan is over-run with Carp due to poor foresight, yet we have high hopes of stopping a massive wild pig influx. Pork on every plate with the mere purchase of a small game license makes sense to shoot the only predator that tastes delicious. Cliffy


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Cliffy, Yes I am aware of the pig problems aceoss the USA. Just think if my wife would of acceptted the job position in the UP, instead of Savannah we could of been hunting buddies. I did alot of research on Michigan's hunting before she made her choice. Since last pig encounter the sign has been weak to say the lrast. I brlieve I got the Alpha Sow.


----------

